# [SOLVED] В Firefox-е нет кнопки "Go" или как там её?

## mango123

Давно хотел спросить, но как то жил и живу с этим багом давно:

Вот такой файфокс

Как видите, нет кнопки "Go" или стрелочки. 

Во время старта файрфокса она промелькивает быстро и исчезает.

не помню, когда началось?    :Confused:   где то с полгода- больше и на разных версиях...  Пересборка файрфокса не помогает.

Где косяк?Last edited by mango123 on Mon Apr 07, 2008 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calculator

Может попробовать времменно переименовать ~/.mozilla/firefox попробовать в default так сказать запустить?

----------

## burik666

У меня тоже нет её

----------

## mango123

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Может попробовать времменно переименовать ~/.mozilla/firefox попробовать в default так сказать запустить?

 

не помогает ...

----------

## mango123

Причём дома дистриб ~amd64 , а на работе ~x86 

и везде нет кнопки на файрфоксе. Файкфокс версии 2.0.013

----------

## -denis-

about:config

browser.urlbar.hideGoButton поставить в false

----------

## mango123

 *-denis- wrote:*   

> about:config
> 
> browser.urlbar.hideGoButton поставить в false

 

Денис! Вы гений!   :Very Happy: 

Спасибо !!!

----------

## fank

 *-denis- wrote:*   

> about:config
> 
> browser.urlbar.hideGoButton поставить в false

 

в фортунки =)

в смысле, в "Полезные советы"

----------

## mango123

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *-denis- wrote:*   about:config
> 
> browser.urlbar.hideGoButton поставить в false 
> 
> в фортунки =)
> ...

 

Полностью согласен !

----------

## targeti

А кнопку прячут этим:

/usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox/files/gentoo-default-prefs.js

----------

